# koikauf wo und wann?



## gavio1995 (22. Apr. 2009)

Hallo , 

Ich habe diese frage hier :Kann man koi`s bei verschiedenen züchtern holen oder muss es der selbe sein?


----------



## Testpilot (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: koikauf*

Wieviel Koi sollen es denn bei 5000 ltr Teichvolumen sein, nur mal so gefragt?
Letztendlich kannst Du doch kaufen bei wem Du magst, warum soll das nicht gehen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: koikauf*

Morgen,
kaufen kannst du wo du möchtest, aber es ist halt besser nur bei einem Händler/Privatperson zu kaufen um die Gefahr von Krankheiten (__ Parasiten/Bakterien usw.) zu minimieren.


----------



## undi (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: koikauf*

Ich kaufe immer nur bei dem Koi-Großhändler, der sich mit der Zeit mein Vertrauen verdient hat.
Mein Händler ist Großlieferant und beliefert zig Geschäfte.
Er importiert die Kois direkt aus Japan. Beste Qualität und Krankheitsfreiheit wird von ihm garantiert.

Ich würde mir einen guten Händler suchen und dann immer bei dem kaufen.


----------



## robsig12 (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: koikauf*

JA, wenn Du vertrauen zu einem Hädler hast, und dort alle Deine Koi kaufst, minimiert sich auch die Einschleppung von KHV oder ähnlichen Krankheiten.

Ich persönlich habe von einem Privat Koiliebhaber meine 4 Koi aus einer Nachzucht geschenkt bekommen, und da kann man sich ja davor schon vergewissern, wie die Haltungsbedingungen sind. Was natürlich keine Garantie ist.


----------



## gavio1995 (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: koikauf*

vielen dank für eure antworten und noch eine frage hätte ich da welche wasserwerte sind perfekt?


----------



## Christine (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: koikauf*

Hallo Gavio,

hast Du das Basiswissen noch nicht entdeckt? Und die Suchfunktion?

Lies erstmal hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2018
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2019


----------



## gavio1995 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: koikauf*

ich wollte ausserdem noch fragen was ich zu beachten habe wenn ich einen koi kaufe mein händler wohnt direkt bei mir auf der straße  sehrsehr schöne kois kann ich nur sagen und ich baue mir gerade meinen teich jetzt meinefrage bevor ichdie koi wie lange soll ich den filter laufen lassen soll irgendetwas in den teich reingekippt werden wie z.b bakterien starter´? und wennich koi kaufe was soll ich beachten mir wurde z.b gesagt ich soll mir den koi von unten zeigen lassen aber was soll ich denn da sehen bitte um tipps danke im vorraus

________________________

MFG AUS MG


----------



## lars75 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: koikauf*

@gavio
In 5000l kannst du keine Koi halten Das wäre Tierquälerei! Überleg doch mal, wie groß der wird. Der brauch Platz. Da sind 5000l viel zu wenig!!!


----------



## gavio1995 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: koikauf*

ja eigntl. sollte er ja auch 5000 liter werden mittlerweile liegt er bei 9000 litern und jetzt stelle ich nocheinmal die frage 

danke im vorraus 

_____________________

MFG AUS MG


----------



## gavio1995 (31. Mai 2009)

*wann koi kaufen*

hallo ich habe eine Frage und zwar wann ich meine ersten koi kaufen kann muss ich bevor ich koi kaufe den teich ein paar wochen laufen lassen bzw. den filter , muss ich irgendwelche mittel reinkippen und was muss ich beim koikauf beachten


danke schonmal im vorraus für hoffentlich zahlreiche antworten

________________________________________________________


MFG AUS MG


----------



## newbee (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: wann koi kaufen*

Hallo meiner meinung nach lass es mit den Kois ist meine Persönliche meinung.
1. Teich zu klein
2. Teich neu angelegt

unter 10000L solltest du keine Kois halten

Da Dich aber keiner davon abbringen kann Dir welche zuzulegen solltest du wenigsten 9 - 9 Wochen warten bis dein Filter etwas eingefahren ist jedoch bedenke deine Kois WACHSEN und brauchen platz.
Desweiteren Bitte keine Chemie in den Teich.

Bei eingefahrenem Filter sowie der passenden Technik stimmen auch deine Wasserwerte.

Pflanzen tragen zur Wasserqualität bei jedoch Pflanzen und Kois wird schwierig.

Wie gesagt das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung


----------



## scholzi (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: wann koi kaufen*

 Gavio...


newbee schrieb:


> 1. Teich zu klein
> 2. Teich neu angelegt
> 3.unter 10000L solltest du keine Kois halten
> Wie gesagt das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung


Meine auch
Und hier noch, "was man bei Kauf beachten sollte"
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21662
Vielleicht willst du ja noch vergrößern


----------



## KOI-Petsch (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: koikauf*

9000Liter hört sich schonmal besser an hatte selber welche in meinem 7000L Teich. fand es aber immer zu klein für sie, dieses jahr habe ich ihn auf 12.000L vergrößert und mir neue kois zugelegt. Habe jetzt 5 Kois auf 12.000L Wasser und habe vor mir noch einen bis max. zwei zu kaufen.


----------



## Dodi (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: koikauf wo und wann?*

Moin!

Ich habe mal aus beiden Threads einen gemacht:
"Koikauf wo und wann".


----------



## gavio1995 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: koikauf wo und wann?*

danke für eure antworten aber wissen tu ich immer noch nicht ob ich jetzt irgendwelche mittel in den teich kippen mus und wie lange er laufen soll

MFG AUS MG


----------



## scholzi (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: koikauf wo und wann?*


hast du das überlesen?


newbee schrieb:


> Da Dich aber keiner davon abbringen kann Dir welche zuzulegen solltest du wenigsten 9 - 9 Wochen warten bis dein Filter etwas eingefahren ist jedoch bedenke deine Kois WACHSEN und brauchen platz.
> Desweiteren Bitte keine Chemie in den Teich.


Vielleicht kannst du deinen Teich mit Filter/Starter-Bakterien auf die Sprünge helfen...
Am besten du klaust dir aus Nachbars Teich etwas Mulm oder windest seine 
Filtermatte in deinen Filter aus...


----------



## Olli.P (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: koikauf wo und wann?*

Hi,

lass den Teich dieses Jahr so einlaufen und hol dir die Fische im nächsten Jahr.......


----------



## KOI-Petsch (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: koikauf wo und wann?*

Hätte da nochmal eine andere Frage, was für einen Filter hast du eigentlich?

Weil dein Teich jetzt ja anscheinend auch größer ist wie vorher geplant.


----------



## gavio1995 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: koikauf wo und wann?*

ich hab mir das irgendso einen filter gekauft von t.I.P für 10tausend liter ich hab den am anderen teich schon laufen aber ich will mir dazu jetzt noch ein abschäumer bauenund noch einen filter materialien schon vorhanden 
danke für die antworten 

_______________________________
MFG AUS MG


----------



## newbee (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: koikauf wo und wann?*

Meiner meinung nach ist das ganze zum scheitern verurteilt.

Billigfilter reicht wahrscheinlich gerade mal für Teiche von 1500L Filtervolumen so um die 30L auch wenn für 10000L in der Beschreibung steht wie gesagt meine persönliche Meinung.

Lass das lieber mit den Kois du schadest nur den Fischen


----------



## gavio1995 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: koikauf wo und wann?*

ja ich hab mir das mal überlegt  und ich glaube ich werde mir goldfische zulegen aber den abschäumer und den filter baue ich mir t-dem mal


----------



## newbee (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: koikauf wo und wann?*

toll
aber auf jedenfall viel Spaß mit deinem Teich und viel Erfolg beim Bau


----------



## gavio1995 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: koikauf wo und wann?*

danke

MFG AUS MG


----------



## KOI-Petsch (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: koikauf wo und wann?*

gute Entscheidung


----------

